# Kemah



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

I am planning to relocate to the Kemah area soon to live aboard and I'm wondering if there is a sailnet thread or group for that area?


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

*ok, how about...*

Are there any sailnet members I could connect with in the Kemah area? If so, please message me some contact info so i can look you up and buy you a drink when i get to the area...any takers?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Kemah here. The marina where I am requires the boat to be at least 41'! 

I hear good things about Waterford Harbor Marina. The rates are on the high side though. Waterford Harbor Marina Rates

Also, check with Legend Point. Legend Point Marina & Condominium Community

Then, there's the Kemah Boardwalk Marina Untitled Document Nice, clean marina, with access to the boardwalk resturants. A bit noisy for my liking, but depends on the person.

Many more to choose from.


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi. In Houston, not Kemah, but I do my sailing out of there. WELCOME.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

When we bought out boat, it was in Waterford. That was one really nice marina. Good facilities and friendly people. No, it wasn't cheap. We moved our boat to Port Aransas. We like Port Aransas much better. The sailing is nicer, we are close to the Gulf and the bay. The best part is the water is not the color of bad coffee like Galveston Bay!


----------



## ERJpilot (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in the Houston area and if things continue as planned I will be living aboard in the Clear Lake/Kemah/League City area within the next couple of months. Good luck in your relocation, it's a great area to be in.


----------



## Parclan (Jul 25, 2007)

We're in the area. Keep our boat at Houston Yacht Club - north of Kemah.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm in Bal Harbor Marina on Clear Lake, welcome. I recently got my ASA cert and I am looking for sail time. I have power boated the Galveston area for years.


----------



## gasolino (Aug 26, 2010)

I live aboard in Waterford Harbor. It is one of the more expensive Kemah marinas. I pay $330/mo for a 35' slip plus $70 liveaboard fee.

I picked it because:

1. I am allowed to live aboard on a 25' boat
2. It had the nicest bathrooms out of all marinas meeting qualification #1

Portofino Harbour and Blue Dolphin also allow 25' liveaboards. Portofino was a strong candidate for me. Similar price range. Blue Dolphin is much cheaper but also much dingier IMO.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

awesome guys, thanks for all the shouts out. We are coming to Kemah this weekend to shop the area for boats and scope the community. 

Any of you guys going to be sailing this weekend?


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, drop me a line when you get here.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

gasolino said:


> I live aboard in Waterford Harbor. I
> 2. It had the nicest bathrooms out of all marinas meeting qualification #1


I like my marina in Port Aransas, but I sure miss those nice restrooms at Waterford!


----------



## galynd (Oct 4, 2010)

Blue fin allows live a boards. $250 + $50 for livaboard.

Legend Pointe has a great deal right now. If you sign a year lease the first 6 months is $80. Then it increases to $6/foot for the final 6 months of the lease.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Bal Harbor is $4.00/ft always, but only 1 resteroom, and no livaboards.They also don't meter electricity.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

Since our financial plans to become FT cruisers within the next 3 years involve living aboard, we will likely choose a marina that allows it. 

Capn Bill, I'll PM you my cell and let you know when we will be out and about. Would love to see your boat and make your aquaintence.


----------

